# Good Buy For Some Malt Grain



## Batz (10/12/03)

Perth brewers go to Quokka online , then search home brew , 
there is an add for Pale Malt 5x20kg bags $20.00 each
I'll like to be in Perth this weekend


----------



## JasonY (10/12/03)

Yep these have been there a while, I belive it is 'kirin' malt that they use in kirin? japanese beer? Dunno, I rang about it and thought I would stick to my good 'ol ale malt .... could be good stuff but I didn't want to branch out into the unknown ... lot of effort if you don't like the results.


----------



## kook (10/12/03)

Yeah, Kirin does its malting in WA.

I'd expect it to be closer to Pils malt than Ale malt. I'm sure if you called Kirin they'd try to help 

We've done some work on their computers, always an interesting job. Half of their PCs run Japanese windows! :lol:


----------



## Batz (10/12/03)

Well if you want to give it a go I'll take 1 bag and I recond the Guest Lurker would give one a go to , Kirin is a very light pale beer , the grain would be good for lager I would guess


----------



## Batz (10/12/03)

In fact I'll take two bags


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/12/03)

Nice idea Batz, but Guest Lurker doesnt have a grain mill! He gets his base grain already crushed, and crushes his specialty grains in a mortar and pestle. 500 g is OK in a mortar and pestle, but not 5kg! If you want to get some, and cant organise with the guy to ship it to you, I can pick it in between purchase and shipping if need be.


----------



## Batz (10/12/03)

Your in luck !!!
I will have a corona mill for sale soon , just the thing for a guess lurker to start out with , and a special morning price to you Simon ( Indo talk you should be familiar with)


----------



## jayse (10/12/03)

iam just guessing but i would say this malt is malted and kilned to the same specs as export pilsner malt. ie, hieniken specs.
i would get some of that if i was in perth for sure.
actually alot of the joe white malt made in adealaide goes to asian countries aswell.
jayse


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/12/03)

This guy brews mostly IPAs. Reckons its pretty good stuff. He bought 500 kg of it rather then deal with HBS. Keeping 150 kg for himself. Batz, picking up 2 bags for you Saturday.


----------



## jayse (10/12/03)

I'd get some tommorow if i could.
Iam out of malt and in the poor house.


jayse


----------



## Batz (10/12/03)

Well Jayse I just got 25kg of Traditional Malt and 25kg of Wheat Malt that I went split with a mate , now when this arrives I'll be in the DOG HOUSE !
:blink: :blink: :unsure:


----------



## Batz (11/12/03)

Anyone in the Karratha , Dampier or near want a bag of this?
I can get it frieghted at a fair price


----------



## this guy (13/12/03)

I've sold it all now. Yes the malt is similar to other pale malts, I've used Adelaide maltsters pale and there's not much, if any difference.


----------



## Guest Lurker (13/12/03)

But before you get worried Batz, "This Guy" has sold out because I picked up your three bags this morning and they are sitting in my spare room, send me a PM when they are going to be picked up, no hurry.


----------



## Batz (13/12/03)

Thanks Simon


----------

